# Holland and Barretts probiotics



## danielle88 (Oct 18, 2011)

I have ordered some probiotics from H and B, but reading back through some old posts I have noticed people saying to avoid them. Why is this? Thanks


----------



## Burpee (Sep 4, 2011)

Hi,I've found no help with prebiotics, taken all the supermarket ones and dont notice any change.trial one and see.


----------



## leeniepie (Jan 25, 2012)

they didnt agree with me, but then i just found out they are dairy based, and when i took them i didnt know i had lactose issues, so that could be why.they do do dairy free ones


----------

